
Neutrons Become Cubes Inside Neutron Stars - ristretto
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27074/
======
CountHackulus
That's really fascinating. The fact that they've found a neutron star to match
the theory with observation is even better. I look forward to seeing the
results.

